
Limiter, compressor, reverberation, equalizer, auto volume for Pulseaudio - DyslexicAtheist
https://github.com/wwmm/pulseeffects
======
DyslexicAtheist
If you want a serious equalizer on Linux to enjoy great sound (even on
laptops) this is the real deal. I can't believe I never came across this
before.

